# anyone tried this rear diffuser yet?



## fred93272010 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a 2013 cruze LT and was wondering if any of you guys tried this on already, i think it looks **** good:
GM Daewoo Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2011 Rear Diffuser Black Matt Single OR Dual | eBay

Also, any reviews or comments on the quality/fitment of this lip kit?

FIT Chevrolet Cruze 11 12 Type 1 PU Front Rear LIP Side Skirt Trunk Spoiler | eBay

Any help with this will make my day 

If none of you tried these already i'll be the first to do so as i already have them in the mail!
Will keep you guys posted when i receive everything!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Did you get the single or dual diffuser?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I have used both actually...check this out


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

If you have a non RS, the 1st diffuser choice is the way to go...the 2nd is a pain in the ass...


----------



## fred93272010 (Aug 19, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> I have used both actually...check this out
> 
> View attachment 29778
> View attachment 29786


this looks very good and sexy!!! I got the single diffuser though!

Where did you get this trunk lip/spoiler, i need this one it looks nasty!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> I have used both actually...check this out
> 
> View attachment 29778
> View attachment 29786


That looks great, wish I could do this with my ECO package...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> That looks great, wish I could do this with my ECO package...


Why can't you?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The amount of cash to run a second exhaust pipe to get the same look. (and the cost to purchase) I could be wrong but I thought the bumper on ECO was different from the other packages, I know the little line in the bumber is only about 1" tall where as this covers alot more than that.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I know its not the best picture, but you can see how the rear bumber is slightly different,
Although this image does show all 4 lights working as brake lights, which is a great MOD.


----------



## fred93272010 (Aug 19, 2013)

anyone has an installation guide or tutorial for the rear diffuser?
GM Daewoo Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2011 Rear Diffuser Black Matt Single OR Dual | eBay


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

APCruze said:


> The amount of cash to run a second exhaust pipe to get the same look. (and the cost to purchase) I could be wrong but I thought the bumper on ECO was different from the other packages, I know the little line in the bumber is only about 1" tall where as this covers alot more than that.


I don't think ECO rear bumpers are the different only the RS front fascia is different.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I don't think ECO rear bumpers are the different only the RS front fascia is different.


Eco are the same as others. Rs has different front and rear.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> this image does show all 4 lights working as brake lights, which is a great MOD.


I want to do this. Is there a how to anywhere? The discussion I saw on it never came to a final method.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

There is not a step by step guide yet with photos, but the discussion covers all that has to be done. All it is, is adding the new wire, and attaching it into the existing brake wire and reversing the existing wire for proper ground being ran.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

RoadRage said:


> I have used both actually...check this out
> 
> View attachment 29778
> View attachment 29786


God dam that is sexy..I have 4 hours left until I get my 2014. After I plasti dip the chrome and badges tonight I will be ordering this diffuser and a magnaflow dual kit...bahhh I'm really getting excited hurry up clock!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't waiste your money those are not functional EXHAUST Ports . Go look at the rear bumper first from underneath . The diffuser is mearly astetic . For looks .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Don't waiste your money those are not functional EXHAUST Ports . Go look at the rear bumper first from underneath . The diffuser is mearly astetic . For looks .


Nah those are the real deal. That picture is literally how my rear end took shape today and why I have a conflict between RS or non with Diffuser. 



















My next issue was cheaper Single Dual or Dual Dual pipes as my Legacy would have matching Dual Duals but angle cut. With Dual Duals, I was gonna run a E cut out so I can have stock quiet and then open mode when I wanted the sound.








\\


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

I really want a diffuser for my exhaust to come out.....but NO....I had to buy an RS :-/

Chad


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Would you be able to put that on an LT? Would i have to cut the bumper?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The exhuast setup is functional and the ports had to be cut out from underneath the stock bumper. It was a task but I didnt want to shortchange it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Before and after cutout

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robbieaoa (May 9, 2014)

That looks really good RoadRage, I saw the kit on ebay. Looks easy to install the bumper, I guess most of the hard work is getting the exhaust hooked up right?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The lip is a simple bolt on but you do have to cut out the whole to make the exhaust visible then mount a dual setup

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

is that diffuser possible on an RS model? I really like that!!!

Chad


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

fred93272010 said:


> anyone has an installation guide or tutorial for the rear diffuser?
> GM Daewoo Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2011 Rear Diffuser Black Matt Single OR Dual | eBay


From the looks of the pictures on eBay it looks like it may install with ease. Check out the YouTube video below. It IS a different car but the screw part may have something in common with the one you plan on buying.

rear diffuser install chevy cruze - YouTube


----------

